# More Effective SMP Windows Folding



## thraxed (Jun 10, 2009)

I tried the Ubuntu stand alone client, though after a day it would error out, so i found a wintlite ver of xp with vmware came up with this:








On the left show the actual disk space taken, appears stable so far.  Cpu usage shows 67 but its really around 50, encoding some flash vids which is sucking a lot of ram in the pic


----------



## thraxed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok got it tweaked took me a min how to change a password without having a user manager, so i could get fahmon to work. So this works out pretty well, better then my results w/ linux folding.






So 2 clients running on one vm xp copy consuming 1.8 gig of space and only constantly using 350- mb of ram times 4 is not bad.   With the gpus I used 10 mach IDs, so next round of cpus I imagine one machine should be able to run all 16  Seems the new cooler fixed my temp jobs, but by lookin at my therm job no wonder it ran hot.  Might oc a bit @ 3.2 temp gets to hit 85c hot but considering I ran it 2 weeks @ 100c seems pretty safe.  Though no OC exp I have no clue what I should do with the voltages on this thing or would that not help with heat?  Only thing I wish it was not a MS solution or rapidshare the vm image.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

What was the error you were getting with VMWare? 

I don't mean to nitpick but your machine has alot more potential than that. You're roughly getting 2400 PPD on your i7 in that screenie. Regular SMP folding in windows would probably yield as much if not more. I did a fair amount of problem solving to get VMWare working like a charm, perhaps I can help you. With VMWare you could probably pull around 9000 with the i7. MY Q9450 itself grabs 4200-4300.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 11, 2009)

True. The reason for VMware is so that you're able to run the Linux SMP client (most CPU points) on your main machine, as most people run Windows.

My C2D E6300 Ubuntu 9 box does about 1700 PPD with the Linux SMP client. About double the points vs two standard CPU clients, and it's output is more consistant.


----------



## thraxed (Jun 14, 2009)

well i noticed after a few i wasn't really running smp clients, so i'm down to 4 vms.  I get 1690 PPD/1760 Points each.  The error msg itself was more in the vm not with vmware, something to do with memory disk usage.


----------

